# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  اجرای برنامه نوشته شده بدون ویژوال

## shytonak

سلام دوستان میشه یه راهنمایی کنید که چطور برنامه ای رو که نوشتم build کنم که بدون ویژوال هم اجرا بشه و واسش مشکلی پیش نیاد.من گزینه build رو میزنم اما اگه ویژوال نسب نباشه برنامه اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## h.jaza

اگه منظورت اینه که روی یه سیستمه دیگه که روش ویژوال نصب نیست، برنامتو اجرا کنی که باید وسه برنامت Setup بسازی ولی اگر منظورت روس سیستمه خودته، خوب با مراجعه به «بین، دیباگ» به exe ی پروژت دسترسی داری و مشکلی هم در اجرا شدن بدون ویژوال روی سیستمه خودت نداره.
اگر هم منظورت چیزه دیگه ای هست بیشتر توضیح بده.

----------


## shytonak

دوست عزیز میشه بگید چطور براش setup بسازم

----------


## h.jaza

دو راه داره:
1) ساخت یک SetupProject که مثل زمان ساخت یه WindowsApp توی محیط ایجاد پروژه ی جدید، آیکونش وجود داره.
2) استفاده از نرم افزار بسیار قدرتمند اینستال شیلد.
اگه از ستاپ خود ویژوال بخوای استفاده کنی، خیلی سخت نیست و با یکم مطالعه می تونی به سادگی ازش استفاده کنی ولی اینستال شیلد یکم بیشتر از قبلی کار می بره و باید بیشتر وسش وقت بزاری.
...به هر حال انتخاب با خودته...

----------


## h.jaza

یه سری به این لینک بزن:
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123

----------

